# Knitting wallpaper for your desktop!



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/wallpaper.htm

DON'T FORGET TO BOOKMARK THIS


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/wallpaper.htm
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO BOOKMARK THIS


They are also in a zipped file.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Buttons said:


> They are also in a zipped file.


Meaning what?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You can't open the file. That's is exactly what it means.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Meaning what?


The Knitting Icons are in a zipped (compressed) file, which means you need an "unzipping utility" to unzip them. See: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fileextensions/f/zip-file.htm
or
http://www.winzip.com/aboutzip.html



Buttons said:


> You can't open the file. That's is exactly what it means.


You can open a zipped file, you just need an "unzipping utility."

The easiest way to open a ZIP file is to double-click on it and let your PC decide which default application should open the file. If no program opens the ZIP file then you probably don't have an application installed that can view and/or edit ZIP files.

You can download "unzipping" applications if you don't have one, WinZip, for example.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Sine. You have to download the file or does it com on your computer? I'm not sure how it works. This is why I'm asking.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Thank you Sine. You have to download the file or does it com on your computer? I'm not sure how it works. This is why I'm asking.


See my post above. It seems we were both typing at the same time--you were asking the question while I was answering it. Great minds think at the same time!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

lol I was basically asking if it exists on your computer.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks so much!!! :-D


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, that's brightened up my desktop!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Be carful what you download there are viruses in some


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thank you!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

7zip is another good one and install it self to your right click button and even better its free.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------

